# Solo vs Group Presentation



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Which one do you prefer?

I have my first solo presentation tomorrow (10 minutes), and I've found it to be a bit easier, preparation wise at least over doing a group one. The fact that it's just me means I have total control on what I want to say, and what to put on the slides. Plus I don't have to organize those awkward meetings that no one wants to go to.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I like being a part of a group because then all the attention is not focused on me, and I can take a breather every once in a while. The only thing I hate is collaborating with others beforehand. It's a pain. A few weeks ago I had a presentation with 4 people and I had to drive them all to Staples to get a poster printed a few hours before the presentation, because the guy that said he was going to do it didn't. That was very awkward for me, and we also stopped for lunch which made it even worse, sitting around a table trying to make conversation. It's these situations I can't stand with groups.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Boy oh boy! After my fourth and final year at university I pick solo projects hands down!

There are so many students that leech of others in group projects and are just complete dead-weight. Also, there is so much drama brought on for reasons to just divert more work onto those that have been doing all the work in the first place.

Worse yet is that these creatures (yes creatures because human-beings aren't this malicious) feel like they are contributing when they are doing nothing at all in reality!!!


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

They both have their pros and cons...

With group presentations, there are always disagreements before the presentation on what to present and everything. For my last group presentation, one of my group members didn't do anything until five minutes before, where he copied and pasted his info onto a bunch of slides, conflicting with the information the rest of us had. I showed up and my other group members showed up five minutes late. On the plus side, I felt like I was much more prepared than my group members, which made me stand out as the better presenter (who would have thought).

With solo presentations, preparation is a lot more easier... but there is no one there to support you. If you get stuck during a group presentation, there's a chance that you have a group member with a brain that can help you out.

So I'm kind of leaning more toward group presentations, but not by much.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Group because at least then all of the attention isn't focused on me alone.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm more comfortable in group presentations. I like solo when I can stand behind a podium or front desk. Other than that, the anxiety is overwhelming.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Group presentation! For sure. Being there alone is just terrifying to me (if that was mandatory i'd have to drink two beers for it to run smoothly!). At least for me i feel more supported and safe if i have collegues w/ me to face an audience. And if I just went blank they would have my back!


----------



## Gorefiend (Apr 18, 2013)

I prefer solo 100%. I don't know how to work with other people or even just to open my mouth, so I either end up working solo or as that leech who does not contribute.
I have no problems with presenting something alone.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Group, as long as it's only one or two other people. That way, during the presentation I don't have to speak as much.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Definitely solo. It just flows better, I have a definite idea in my head of what I'm going to say when I'm preparing the presentation and when I present it seems more organic. When it's a group, I either to assign individual parts (and have to deal with who goes first, who gets which part, etc. and at the the presentation feels like a mishmash) or do the whole thing together (which takes forever and it's a hassle to argue every word on every slide). I'm pretty comfortable giving presentations alone, it's weird. I think because I believe all the time that everybody is looking at me, when everybody does it's not as big of deal.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Great responses!

So I just finished my presentation yesterday, and it actually went pretty smoothly, the only problem being I didn't really make eye contact, and I ran a little short of the 10 minute mark. But besides that I felt a lot less anxious for some reason and was able to speak clearly with little mumbling which is unusual for me. I think solo presentations are better for me.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Group presentation, even if it means I do all the work. I'd rather do all the work and have someone present my ideas, than me be up there stuttering looking like a fool. I usually am the person that does the research and someone else in the group does most of the presenting.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Only downside is finding a group if they are not assigned. It makes you feel isolated and lonely when no one wants to be your partner or you don;t know how to approach people to be apart of their group.


----------

